# Hock Marking Knife



## Terry Ragon (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a bench knife I completed this week, blade is store bought from hocktools.com. I re-shaped the tang slightly for a more comfy tool.



 

Added vulcanized spacers for bling...



 

East Indian Rosewood and Elk antler scales...shop made, of course...




 

And, after a ton of sanding...



 

and a brief honing, my new bench knife is ready...AND won't roll off the bench as previous versions do! LOL!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice work Terry!

JayT


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2015)

Very nice Terry! Ron Hock does excellent work, can't go wrong with one of his tools!


----------

